# First Heart Attack



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a totally unexpected heart attack 2 weeks ago, and due to God's providence I started 12 weeks of rehab today. While I can now see some of the warnings with 20/20 hind sight, they were unheeded as I just didn't think it could happen to me. Thankfully, I had my wife drive me to the ER "just in case" and they quickly realized that it was in progress and within 30 minutes had a heart cath going, and they were able to restart the ticker when it stopped and put a stent in one blocked artery.

I solicit your prayers as I continue rehab plus make some major lifestyle changes. After several days of just looking at my shop "stuff," I'm ready to get back into it - as long as there is no heavy lifting.

I used to brag about how I hadn't been to a physician in many years, didn't take any pills, didn't smoke or drink, could eat any thing I wanted to and how I felt great.

Folks, the time to see a doc is before you get sick - right? Also, while specialists are great and necessary, you need a general practitioner to see the big picture. That was another mistake I made, in that I had, and was cured, from cancer 2 years ago and regularly see an oncologist, surgeon, nephrologist, and urologist, I hadn't gotten around to checking in with my family doctor. As a result no one picked up the developing coronary artery disease and stage 2 diabetes. (BTW - the cancer could have been prevented had I started getting a colonoscopy at the recomended age.)

So - isn't life great!?? - PTL


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same boat with you on a lot of things, but I see my doc on a regular basis. And my wife is a heart surgery nurse so she makes me take care of myself. Good luck in the days to come!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It's just not your time bud.
Make every second count.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You are in our prayers for continued recovery and a good long life!

Lew and Mimi


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Take it easy and take your time Joe. You'll be ok. I have to go to the GP 4 times a year and I hate it. BUT, in the long run, it's very much worth it. 
- JJ


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Always a good reminder. I wish you a speedy recovery.

I just turned 50, so it's time for the big probe! LOL!


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 65 and have had type 2 Diabetes for 12 years. I was never overweight and did not eat a lot of sweets and went to the doctor at least every 6 months after 50. Sometimes it is all in your genes and not the blue kind. I have managed pretty good but the medication is not cheap. 
So Joe I am glad to hear that you took the right steps and went to the emergency room when you did and they were able to take care of you. Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Really appreciate hearing from you all. I think one of the keys to a come back is having a big support group. I'm feeling better every day now.

Waroland - you are correct about the genes. Both my father and grandfather had type 2 diabetes and heart problems - but they were 15 years older when it hit them. The docs feel my diabetes will be controlled with weight loss and diet. I hope so, because the Medicare Part D donut hole will be on me soon with the other stuff I'm taking now.

Charlie - Make an appointment!!

Cessnapilot - Yep - if there is a next time, it will be a 911 call. Buying ambulance insurance tomorrow.

Dave - I plan on making much more sawdust. I'll even be more careful than before 'cause now bleeding will be harder to stop.


----------



## BigStick (Jan 16, 2009)

This dec 30 a day before my 64 birthday I had a Aorta valve replacement. Talk about on the fine edge and pain.
When you get your chest cut open and they open your heart your glad the anastiza guy is truly doing his job.
Morphine was a blessing. Three weeks later and on the road to recover. Cant lift so Joe we truly know the feeling. Dont cauff or sneeze or you feel like death is at your door step once more. I wish this on no one "but" it is part of life and all is good now so enjoy each day ….one at a time. 
Best to all 
Tommy [BigStick]


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Joe,

I'm very glad to hear that you are okay. I was on blood thinners for 5 months and was cleared to stop taking them just before the holidays. I was scared to pick up a chisel, to sharpen anything or to use a saw during that time. I was flying on a business trip and got a small paper cut on the plane one day. I had to go to the restroom 3 times to get paper towels to stop the bleeding. I don't want to scare you but BE CAREFUL! Good luck and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Big Stick
Compared with what you are going through, my problems are a piece of cake. I only have a hole my leg and a big bruise. Keep us posted on your progress.

As Northwoodsman said - be careful around sharp stuff.


----------



## BigStick (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Joe… life has changed and will change even more now..


----------



## BigStick (Jan 16, 2009)

I really didnt want to open a discussion on medical problems.. Heck we are all a bunch of babies..
Time to turn the lights out in the shop…*till tomorrow..*


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you Joe! Speedy recovery!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Just like Mr. Mcpheeley (sp) from Mr. Rogers used to say "Speedy Delivery" I widh you both a "Sppedy Recovery. I am getting close to that age. I have been talking to my Dr. about what needs to be checked. Had my 1st prostate exam last year. I know it only gets worse from here on out. Anyway, get well soon.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe…..Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery. Take your time in getting back into the normal daily routine of strenous activity. I am sure that God will take care of you, after all HE has a plan. Hopefully there isnt a next time, but if there is please call 911. I would much rather *talk* to my patients than the alternative. Good luck with the recovery and report any changes to your Dr.

As for the ambulance insurance, you may want to contact the local company itself. Some companies, I know the one I work for offers a special program that will reduce the cost and co-pay. It may depend upon where you live and the access to EMS, but I would look into it.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I had a major heart attack….then I got the bill. As much as I bitch about the system, those medical people are awesome. 
Glad you are OK!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

You are in my prayer Joe. Take care of yourself.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Joe, I'm glad to hear you are doing better. I wish you a speedy recovery. Being I'm close by if I can do anything for you let me know.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A close call Joe. Sorry to hear the news. Take care & God bless.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Good luck…


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Joe,
On April 5, 2000, I had a massive heart attack. Fell down the stairs, checked out for a time type. Followed by open heart surgery, and then 11 more heart procedures from 2000 to 2008. Had to go out on disability retirement.

I smoked for 30 years, and my last cigarette was 15 minutes before my heart attack. I no longer smoke, but the damage was done. However, my lungs are in good shape.

Here's some pointers, if I may, for you:

Get to be friends with ground turkey. Use it in place of any ground beef dishes you may have eaten. Eat lots of chicken, turkey, fish: avoid red meat at all costs.

Don't be around cigarette/cigar smoke! Walk every day. Get to know "No Pudge" brownie mix….. a no fat brownie made with no-fat yogurt. It's good stuff, and heart friendly. Make sure you get checked by your cardiologist every 6 months whether you feel good or not. Stay away from Vitamin E. Do take niacin, folic acid, multi-vitamin, fish oil, ester C.

Remember you are not alone on this journey, and that you can live a long, healthy life if you follow a few simple rules and change your lifestyle/eating habits to a 'heart friendly' way of life.

If you want more detailed information, PM me and I would be glad to tell you my journey.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm fairly new here. I've been mostly a lurker, looking at what is said and what you guys have been doing. I must say that I'm impressed with this being a topic specific online networking site with such a tight knit group. When I eventually start posting projects and shop stuff I know I'll get a helping hand of comments and a friendly acceptance.

I think we're mostly guys here Joe, and many of us are not kids. So, being in that category I'll bet we've all pondered what you're dealing with. Thanks for sharing and best of luck.

Dan.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dan - I think you've nailed it. It's about learning, teaching, helping, encouraging and sharing with our common interests as an adhesive.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Dan, I had my first colonoscopy about a year ago, two poylps, one was precancerus, that was quite a scare, so all of us need to get checked out sooner rather than later, judging from the pictures, most of us are getting along in years, oops, I mean in experience, I am glad to hear that you caught it in time and are recovering.
Take care, Smitty


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yikes, glad you are still on this side of the grass to tell the tale. General care and preventative maintenance is definitely a good thing to keep up on. I actually got a bit of a weird look from my doctor when I inquired about cancer checks and colonoscopy. Granted I am only 30, but I still would prefer to be on the proactive side of things.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

get well quickly joe !


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

speedy recovery….


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey there Joe I am glad to see that you came through this ok. There are many hard headed people like my father who waited to long and are not with us anymore. This was the same guy that always told me on the farm an ounce of prevention is worth a pound cure. Yeah he liked Ben Franklin, but I hope that this sends a message to everyone that this can happen to them and that heart disease is truly a silent killer. My family has you in our prayers and hope to hear of a full recovery and some more of your projects in the future.

Huck


----------



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

JOE just about everyone in here has been in your shoes, I was or am three years ago, like you I just didn't think I would have or die from a heart ATTACK, maybe a gun shot or run over by a log truck, when mine happened it started to hurt about 2 A.M. in the morning and I never though it would be a heart attack just that good old BBQ we had that night so I didn't say anything to my wife (a retired army nurse) and my sister that know almost everything there is to know, I walked around the house that morning holding my arms up across my chest until I could not stand it any longer. The two of them said almost at the same time you are having a H A and need to go to the E R 
ASAP. I live 45 miles from the E R I would go to and the 911 number would not take me to the hospitle I needed to go to because we live in a different county(than where my wife works and our insurance is).. I was taken in and about 20 people started to tell me I needed to have open heart, but in the state I was in I SAID NO WAY, I felt like I was getting the blue light speical and there was just one more H A up on the shelf just for me,, the doctor said you are going to die if you don't let us do this and my answere was I don't want you save my life so I can set in a wheel chair and look out the window and say to myself (because I couldn't say it to anyone) I WISH I COULD DO THAT. So I have to date 9 or 10 stents and was even told I broke one ?? of them, when I asked the doctor how often this happens he said in my 45 years as a heart doctor you are the only one I know of Daniel…
I am not at all sure if I did the correct thing but its what I have to live with. I work on my 30acs. and work hard most of the time, building fences , keep up my trees that my wife and I have planted (1000) in the past 8 years. I even started back woodworking , remodeling my house, building truck bodys for 1 1/2 ton show trucks, a $2500 pump house,my wife says I went over the top with that one, and anything else I need to do, but I am going to enjoy the rest of my life whatever it turns out to be. But what I am not going to do is make the doctors any richer, the cost of my H A has been well over the million dollar mark I have led a good life , I never smoked nor drank more that one drink its just not my thing, being 65, 6'3" 218lbs, four wifes, a bull dog, henry-j car, and worked and lived all over the world, I still ask myself how did I have a heart attack.

Joe live every minute like its the last one, but most of all do what and how it makes you happy.
Get well soon!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, ajosephg, that's truly a tough break…
At the age of 46, as I was transitioning from my industrial career to self-employed custom furniture/antiques restoration entrepreneur, just as the momentum started to build…I went into the hospital with severe chest pains. 2 stents later, in different parts of the same artery, they sent me home. I'd like to recommend that, along with a monitored exercise regimen, if you can, please seek out some life counseling, often provided by hospitals for post-cardiac patients. You need to embrace 'your new reality', and get on the bus with those who are determined to make the best of their future years, re-examining what is most important to you, and making the most of life. It will remove your fears and self-doubts, and improve your feelings of self-worth. As long as we can continue to satisfy our need to continue bringing wooden objects to life and improve the lives of others, it is truly a gift. At the age of 54, I was stricken again, this time with triple-bypass surgery, but it only enforces my will to persevere, to create, to be an asset to the loved ones around me. Each day is precious, and life is ever more worth living. Be strong, and live a deliberate life. Godspeed to you, sir.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Henryj,
you have had 4 wives and don't drink? WOW I didn't think that was possible. lol
Smitty


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks again all for taking the time to write a note, it really helps.

It is especially encouraging to be reminded that there are many who have gone through much much worse, and have been able to recover and still do the things they want. One of my greatest fears would to be mentally or physically disabled.

I think I am motivated to make all the life style changes needed to get back at it. The diet changed in the hospital, rehab started last Friday, and with my wife (45 years) family, local friends, church, and all you LJ's I feel like I have the worlds greatest support team.

The shop is all ready to go - I have got all the "stuff" picked up and put back where it belongs and tommorrow I will be down there after therapy!!

Thanks again - I wanted some help, and I got it. Again - all you "young" guys and gals - put aside the macho and see your doc. if you haven't in the last year.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

1st heart attack at 42, 23 years ago.
2nd and 3rd HA and stroke 3 years ago.
4th HA 2 years ago.

If you didn't know me you would never know my history. My only current problem is keeping my weight down.
And, of course, a whole regimen of pills.

Exercise is the best cure.

Keep up the good fight.

Lee


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Joe, My Nephew just had a heart attack 2 weeks ago! He never smoked, was fit as a fiddle…or so he thought. Now, he's recovering after having the surgeon put in a stent. I'm getting him started in woodworking, and he'll be fine.
You'll be fine. Friends of mine have been surviving for 20 years with stents, and doing just great! Now they do have the annual checkups with the specialists.
You are in my prayers, so keep makin' dust !

Paul


----------



## rookie (May 20, 2008)

Hey, Joe. Glad to see your out and recovering! As stated by Greg, we are close by, so if you need anything, don't hesitate to ask!!!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Rookie - you all could come over and chip the ice off my drive!! LOL - just kiddin


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

joe i'm glad your on the right track i always say when your times up thats it but one thing i have seen here is we all can be bloody stubbon when we have something to fight for

good luck my friend

andy aka pommy


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry about your heart attack I too have problems with my heart and am on constant medication I am trying again desperately to lose weight I hope you are fine Alistair


----------

